# Need excellent Mp3 Player within 10k



## warrior047 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello guys,
Am looking for one of the best mp3 players available.

I already own Zune HD and its awesome. Now I would like another Mp3 player that needs to be given as a gift. Hence I really want exceptional stuff. My budget is 10k.

Don't want zune HD as I am looking for something better and available in India.

Heard Cowon J3 is amazing and sounds best but guess 8gb itself costs 11k?
How about low end cowon iaudio9 at 7k? A strict NO to Apple ipod products please.

I also have sony NWZ-A844 OMOLED 8GB but I think my zune HD is better on the whole. So please suggest if am wrong and let me know which is the best Sound player available!!!


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 4, 2011)

Then Cowon J3 it is...
I got mine from South Korea. A friend bought it for 8.7k for 16GB model there. But here you can get the 4GB model for around 9k and then pair it up with a 16GB micro sd card.


----------



## warrior047 (Oct 4, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Then Cowon J3 it is...
> I got mine from South Korea. A friend bought it for 8.7k for 16GB model there. But here you can get the 4GB model for around 9k and then pair it up with a 16GB micro sd card.



am looking for iaudio 9 due to budget...heard that the sound quality is same and J3 is more like a PMP...also, how much does the 16gb micro sd card cost now


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 4, 2011)

A 16GB micro sd card costs around 1.1k.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 4, 2011)

Why averse to apple ipod touch?


----------



## warrior047 (Oct 4, 2011)

so should I go for cowon j3? makes sense for putting aside iaudio 9? Or if am looking at audio alone, will that suffice? Any other player you guys suggest? how abt sansa fuze+?



Sarath said:


> Why averse to apple ipod touch?



cuz i feel my zune hd sound is quite better than that of the so called touch. No offense but i feel they ain't vfm imho.


----------



## red dragon (Oct 4, 2011)

Son,the Zune hd you are boosting about is undoubtly far worse than the J3 and A9.
Even ipod touch is a far better pmp,and it is no more fashionable to bash Apple without using them.
If you are after something better than J3 in terms of pure sq,you need to increase your budget a lot.
Heard of something called HM 801?
BTW there is nothing called iaudio9,it is iaudio A9.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 4, 2011)

CAUTION: "Apple" and "Value for money" are not to be used in the same line. 

If you do not like apple then you are right in ditching it. But I hope you have used an ipod touch, yours or your friends before coming to that conclusion. BTW its rated well above other except maybe 1 or 2 when it comes to music quality.

Also it seems you are happy with the Zune. So make sure you audition all the PMPs that you have listed so that you are happy with your new purchase.


----------



## warrior047 (Oct 5, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Son,the Zune hd you are boosting about is undoubtly far worse than the J3 and A9.
> Even ipod touch is a far better pmp,and it is no more fashionable to bash Apple without using them.
> If you are after something better than J3 in terms of pure sq,you need to increase your budget a lot.
> Heard of something called HM 801?
> BTW there is nothing called iaudio9,it is iaudio A9.



First of all I haven't boasted and Son, I have compared the zune hd to that of apple ipod and obviously not j3 or A9. As the so called saying goes, ipod touch might be better, but for me, sound quality is imp in a PMP. Just like how you say ipod touch is far better pmp than zune hd, i say vice versa. Not everyone in the world needs or wants an iPod, neither does that automatically make them anti-iPod nor do they bash the apple either. Its also no more fashionable in being an apple fanboy when there are alternative options with better sound quality. Am not looking for something better than J3. Its more than enough for me. But was looking for something that is vfm and can almost face j3 with some features compensated. I got to know j3 is better than many out there and it has got that sd slot! Still, A9 mgt be my pick i guess considering everything. None the less, thanks for the suggestion mate.



Sarath said:


> CAUTION: "Apple" and "Value for money" are not to be used in the same line.
> 
> If you do not like apple then you are right in ditching it. But I hope you have used an ipod touch, yours or your friends before coming to that conclusion. BTW its rated well above other except maybe 1 or 2 when it comes to music quality.
> 
> Also it seems you are happy with the Zune. So make sure you audition all the PMPs that you have listed so that you are happy with your new purchase.



True mate. Apple ain't vfm imho and I don't say music quality is that bad but I found the same quality in cheaper models as well. Yes I owned an ipod last year and the sansa mp3 player at 4k gave me the same quality as well as sony pmp at 7k! Am thinking about J3 at max and A9 at a min as of now. Rockbox with fuze+ is better? I only wanted to confirm if the sound quality alone of cowon A9 is same as that of J3. Else I go for J3. Any other player suggestions please?


----------



## red dragon (Oct 5, 2011)

Which iem are you using?
It does not really matter which pmp you are using,if you pair it with substandard phones.
I am no Apple fan(Mac fan may be)
but the ipod touch 3rd gen definitely sounds better than zune hd with decent iems.


----------



## warrior047 (Oct 5, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Which iem are you using?
> It does not really matter which pmp you are using,if you pair it with substandard phones.
> I am no Apple fan(Mac fan may be)
> but the ipod touch 3rd gen definitely sounds better than zune hd with decent iems.



Used the 4th generation one!  So not sure about the predecessors 
Agree with you on the second point that it doesnt really matter abt pmp. But still, for a gift, it is 

i also own a sony a844 and it sounds awesome as well...just wanted a diff one this time and which is also lil better from sound quality alone!  Hence cowon J3 4gb at 9k or A9 16gb at 8k is what am looking at!


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 5, 2011)

@warrior047:
I have a Sony A844 and a Cowon J3. And I used to own an iPod Touch 4G but I sold it because I didn't like its SQ at all. They sounded hollow and harsh compared to the Sony on default settings. EQing is too crappy on iPod, as the built-in EQs degrade the sound too much. There was one very famous app which was recommended for iPod (I forgot the name) to get good sound, but it was very frustrating to change the EQ manually for every song. The main thing I cared about was the SQ, and when it comes to SQ,

J3 > Sony A844 > iPod (On default settings)
J3 >>> Sony A844 > iPod (With EQ)

And don't bash me for using crappy IEMs. I have owned Klipsch X10i for a long time, and it is enough to judge the iPod (like getting a 6990 against 6750 isn't going to make your Modern Warfare look better).


----------



## warrior047 (Oct 5, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> @warrior047:
> I have a Sony A844 and a Cowon J3. And I used to own an iPod Touch 4G but I sold it because I didn't like its SQ at all. They sounded hollow and harsh compared to the Sony on default settings. EQing is too crappy on iPod, as the built-in EQs degrade the sound too much. There was one very famous app which was recommended for iPod (I forgot the name) to get good sound, but it was very frustrating to change the EQ manually for every song. The main thing I cared about was the SQ, and when it comes to SQ,
> 
> J3 > Sony A844 > iPod (On default settings)
> ...



Thanks much aniket. What ya think about A9? I only want to knw if the SQ of A9 and J3 is same putting aside the features


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 5, 2011)

warrior047 said:


> Thanks much aniket. What ya think about A9? I only want to knw if the SQ of A9 and J3 is same putting aside the features



Sorry mate. Can't answer this question as I have never listened to the A9.


----------



## warrior047 (Oct 10, 2011)

have ordered cowon j3 at 9k of 4gb...lets c


----------



## rsk11584 (Oct 10, 2011)

How about this ????????????? planning to buy this  is it useful???

New Clip MP3 Player for 2GB 4GB Micro SD/TF Card Orange Clip on cute look | eBay


----------



## warrior047 (Dec 8, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Sorry mate. Can't answer this question as I have never listened to the A9.



are there any games like angry birds on D3 or J3 available as free? Need some best and simple casual games...where and how can I get them?


----------

